# Sammy posing for the camera!



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

What a better way to forget a dose of antibiotics than to take a few adorable pictures! Here's Sammy hanging out on his play park and just being generally cute!

Here's Sammy getting his next-to-last dose of antibiotics... and none too happy about it!









And now posing for the camera! He seems to be saying "This is my best angle."









Sammy stops playing with his toy to think, as if to say "Did I leave the gas on? No! I'm a budgie!"









And Sammy just being adorable









Sammy hiding out behind one of the ladders on his play park, next to the wicker toy that he destroyed in exactly 37.5 hours:









Can we just say adorable baby budgie eyes?









"Don't move. Their vision is based on movement."









As if to say, "Come with me you will. Teach you the ways of the budgie I will."


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, your Sammy is absolutely adorable! I love his close up pics.


----------



## PUPALUP (Jan 17, 2014)

What beautiful pics, he is certainly not camera shy


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks like he loves it! I like his close ups! he is adorable!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

Those photos are brilliant!  

I couldn't be happier for you finding Sammy .... he's really beautiful!


----------



## Squoby (Jun 18, 2014)

So very extremely adorable! And beautiful pics!


----------



## BirdBrained (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm glad Sammy seems to be doing well, even with his antibiotic treatments. He is a very photogenic budgie, no doubting that!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a cute little fellow.....


----------



## RainStorm (Jun 12, 2014)

He's adorable! What a cutie!


----------



## gizmahchee (Apr 10, 2014)

Sammy is adorable! Looking at all those photos really lifted my mood!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Sammy is such a cutie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

What a happy boy!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Such a cutie pie! Love his color.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sammy is adorable, Bethany and you've captured so many of his expressions perfectly!! 
Trying to choose a favorite from the selection of photos you posted is almost impossible. *


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks, everybody! It's a good thing that we got some cute photos of Sammy when we did, as his head is just covered in pin feathers now. Poor little guy, although he finally let me give him a little scratch this afternoon.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

He's gorgeous. The first photo made me laugh - wrapped-up budgies always look hilarious.


----------



## shayliee (Jun 26, 2014)

Awwwwww I love his colouring! How adorable!!!


----------



## Bird01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Awww he's so beautiful! I love the 1st and last pic


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I love the one of him with his head against the perch - he is a cutie patooty!


----------

